
Call center employee performance analysis using Speech Emotion Recognition - manmaier7
https://github.com/SuyashMore/MevonAI-Speech-Emotion-Recognition
======
raxxorrax
Technically interesting, but the suggested application is repulsive. Personal
opinion of course.

